# Bumble & Fidget - male guinea pigs, Notts



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

These boys are brothers and are 19 months old.
They're looking for a home together where they'll have a good amount of space and enrichment.

Email us if you'd like to be sent an adoption application [email protected]

There are photos, videos, set-up ideas on our website https://www.burrowedheartsrescue.com/guinea-pigs
We are in Thorneywood in Nottingham


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

These boys have now been adopted


----------

